# Christmas Hearth



## basswidow (Dec 13, 2010)

Lets see your Christmas decorations.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 13, 2010)

And the trees:


----------



## Leaky Waders (Dec 16, 2010)

That looks fantastic! I will need to take some shots when I get home. Merry Christmas.


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. Waders-
I like your screen name.  Welcome to the forum.  Would that be a C-Dory in your avatar?


----------



## mrurbplanner (Dec 18, 2010)

Mantle Photos


----------



## mrurbplanner (Dec 18, 2010)

The Tree. On the left is as it was from last Saturday until we left for work on Tuesday Morning. We arrived home Tuesday night to find it on the floor. After standing it in the corner in a bucket of water it has been resurrected in the stand but will need a bit of work tomorrow.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello

Here is our Tree & Gas Fireplace and TV Wood Fire DVD with Xmass songs or crackling wood fire sounds
Also the kids stockings are hung with 3M Command Hooks!! Look no damage!!


----------



## basswidow (Dec 21, 2010)

Love the lights around the hearth.  Nice job


----------



## Leaky Waders (Dec 22, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Mr. Waders-
> I like your screen name.  Welcome to the forum.  Would that be a C-Dory in your avatar?



Not a C-Dory, but a custom built Chesapeake style charter boat named the Kelly D.


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 8, 2011)

The Holidays are over but is not too late to wish you a Happy New Year. 

I browsed this thread yesterday and decided to take pictures of my living room at this time and share with you.

This was our first Christmas that our house was not heated by electric baseboard but by our kind, warm Cladesdale. 
We are enjoying the Cladesdale's heat very much. Replacing the open fireplace with the insert was one part of our living room remodeling project. 
The hutches on both side of the insert were not completed on time. 
They need to be trimmed and stained, so my books are still in boxes. 
Next week a blue tarp will go back on the floor. Until then I am enjoying a neat look of this room.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the stone and gleeming hardwoods.

Is that a lake outside the window?


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, this is the Candlewood Lake.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 10, 2011)

You are blessed!  Candlewood is an awesome fishery.  I hope you get out on it frequently!


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 24, 2011)

basswidow said:
			
		

> You are blessed!  Candlewood is an awesome fishery.  I hope you get out on it frequently!



Yes, but not for fishing. Swimming, boating, sailing, kayaking in the summer and walking, cross-country skiing, ice skating in the winter are our activities on the lake. 
We are thinking to try fishing too. 
Here are a few shots of ice fishing on Candlewood and Squantz Pond lakes that I took today.


----------



## basswidow (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like fun!  I've not tried the ice fishing yet.  I am concerned that it would compete with gathering wood and I would have to spend money on gear!  Which I don't have right now.

So where are the fish pictures?  I like the sled box seat and fire barrel.


----------



## KeepWarmInWinter (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, no fish pictures. Most fishermen have already left.  The guys in the pictures did  not have too much luck on this very cold day. 
One of them said: "I am only catching pneumonia".


----------

